# Lucy



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the new girls  I'm pretty giddy about this one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to admit, I think she may be my favorite out of your Alpine girls, although they are both gorgeous.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you  I think she's pretty special


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you been enjoying this new breed venture?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes ma'am! I've always thought Alpines were the prettiest breed  I'm pretty fond of my girls  and of course the LaManchas are just awesome too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , I absolutely love her , she's gorgeous Riley =)
Congrats girl


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. what a beauty.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Laura and Peggy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is stunning Riley ! I am looking forward to see her mature and have kids !!!!
REALLY looking forward to her kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She'll be likely left dry this year, but the following year we plan on breeding her to Redwood Hill Jazz's Zephyr for American Alpine kids! Excited to see those!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Call me up if you get a doe......LOL! I wish, LOL.
She is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha! What's a doe kid???????? lol
Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ haha!!! :ROFL:


----------

